# Do you 'run in' a grinder?



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi everyone. I've just (finally, thanks Parcel Farce!) taken delivery of a Eureka Crono (espresso burrs).

So I wondered, never having used a espresso grinder before, and considering this one needs setting up, how much beans should I grind through? Does it need 'running in'? I was going to buy some supermarket beans to get the hang of dialling in the grinder, before using 'real' beans is that a good idea? Thanks.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

You don't have to, but the burrs will perform better and more consistently once they have been seasoned with a few kgs of beans. I picked up a kilo of beans from Aldi for about £7 to season my new grinder when I bought it.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

smallblueplanet said:


> Hi everyone. I've just (finally, thanks Parcel Farce!) taken delivery of a Eureka Crono (espresso burrs).
> 
> So I wondered, never having used a espresso grinder before, and considering this one needs setting up, how much beans should I grind through? Does it need 'running in'? I was going to buy some supermarket beans to get the hang of dialling in the grinder, before using 'real' beans is that a good idea? Thanks.


 Running in is useful. I wouldn't practice dialling in with the supermarket beans as you won't get a good reference for taste and they will behave differently with the ones you actually want to make drinks with.

I'd say buy 1 or 2kg of cheap beans and run them through at different levels of coarseness. Be mindful of overheating the grinder and stick to the duty cycle (time in operation) if stated.

Once you do that start making drinks with the beans you want to use and the grinder will start performing better as you go.

First espresso grinder, or new to espresso? If new to espresso, the grinder will get better along with your skills so everything will improve in tandem. Good luck!


----------



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

Kjk said:


> First espresso grinder, or new to espresso? If new to espresso, the grinder will get better along with your skills so everything will improve in tandem. Good luck!


 Ta. First espresso grinder  Going to go down the 'single dose' route with the Mignon crono using the old Gaggia Classic, until we decide what to upgrade to. So many more bits of coffeenalia (?) to buy! Have just bought scales and a portafilter funnel (£3.89 from Amazon!). Looking for a WDT tool (who knew such things existed)!


----------

